# Goggles for small face



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Dragon DXS is about as small I've seen for a non-youth goggle


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Dragon dxs is small. However, they have a flat lens.

If you want something spherical, you should look into the Smith I/OS goggles.

You should also look into female goggles. Even if you're a guy, you can find a neutral colored female goggle.

Out of curiosity, what is it about adult goggles that make them fit poorly? Is there a gap in the nose area? Are the straps just too long? Or is it that you just don't like that the frames are big?

If it's a fitment issue with the gap in the nose, you might want to look at Oakley Asian Fit goggles. Their Asian Fit goggles have a thicker layer of foam around the cheek and nose area. This is not only good for Asians, but smaller faced people as well.


----------



## bee28kay (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions!

well i am a girl, i just hadnt been able to distinguish between female nd male ones on online retailers (currently in the research phase obviously  ) they seem to mash all goggles into one category and only separate by brand or price..

basically, i wear a kids medium RED helmet and when i put adult goggles in them, they just dont fit properly, they seem toget pushed down onto my nose nd im only looking out of the very top of the goggles, meanwhile the rest of them are basically below my cheekbones haha simply, they take over my face!

i suppose when i get a chance to physically shop for them (most of the sports stores here are still in summer to winter transistion and only have minimal selection) ill take a look at how they fit in my helmet...but question: how big are they supposed to be? like where are they supposed to cover on my face haha cause they literally take up about 3/4 of mine!


----------



## brelija (Sep 22, 2010)

I had the same problem finding goggles to work with my helmet - the helmet pushed them too far down my face and over my nose. I wear an adults medium Giro helmet, so I'm guessing my head/face isn't as small as yours, but the goggles that I've tried that fit well are Smith i/os, Smith Phenom, Oakley Stockholms and Oakley a-frames.

In answer to how big they're supposed to be - they should feel comfortable without pressing on your nostrils and obstructing your breathing. Make sure you have plenty of peripheral vision and the goggles conform to the contours of your face without gaps.

If you look at the backcountry website, they categorise their goggles into womens and kids if you want to check out their range. Kids' Goggles from Backcountry.com


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, definitely stick to woman's googles then! There are differences. The foam is usually thicker. Some brands do make woman's specific goggles. Take a look at Oakley Stockholms. They are designed specifically for women. My sis-in-law has a pair and she loves it! My wife has the A-Frames. The wife is 5'0 and sis is 5'1. They are both tiny and love their goggles.

Oakley Womens Goggles

You should also look into purchasing a woman's specific helmet. Take a look at some guides or videos on our site for information on how to measure your head for the right sized helmet.

Sizing Guide | Snow Helmets Shred-O-Pedia

Also, Smith makes great helmets. The Allure is super light so that's one to consider.

Smith Womens Helmets


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

try on some asian fit oakleys


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> try on some asian fit oakleys


Yea, the woman's Oakleys are offered in Asian fit as well. Try the regular first then the Asian fit.


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9 (Oct 18, 2010)

try the spy targa 2 mini they are small and look good, also very affordable. I have several pairs of spy goggles and they are top notch.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leo said:


> Yea, the woman's Oakleys are offered in Asian fit as well. Try the regular first then the Asian fit.


:thumbsup:


----------

